# Westmont IL Red, Whit & BBQ contest



## Rockin Rooster (May 28, 2007)

Way to go! It's always nice to hear your name called.


----------



## Diva Q (May 28, 2007)

WoW!!!

Awesome results congratulations!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2007)

Great Job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic!  Wolfe rub gets a first place, congrats to larry too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2007)

WOW!!  Congratulations Steve, that's a fantastic showing!!!!!!!!  Thank you for the kind words about Wolfe Rub too!  But you gotta be a helluva pitmaster too, in order to finish like that!!!  Great job!!


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2007)

That's great BFD! Congrats!


----------



## Bruce B (May 28, 2007)

Great job BFD, tough luck on the ribs, middle of the pack probably would have been GC.

Congrats to Mr. Wolfe also!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":3gu07a5v]Great job BFD, tough luck on the ribs, middle of the pack probably would have been GC.
> 
> Congrats to Mr. Wolfe also!!!



We did a quick figure on the math. A 10th thru 6th ribs would have given me reserve and a 5th or better would have given me the grand. Oh well, maybe in July my next comp  .

*I've been very, very lucky. However, I don't want to sound like I'm pushing Larry's rubs, I don't think I would have scored so high without his rubs*.

Thanks for the kudos everyone![/quote:3gu07a5v]

Ahh, give yourself more credit than that!!!!  More to it than just the rub!!!  But keep talking up the rubs!!!      Seriously, great job Steve!!!


----------

